# Scooter Boats



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey folks, I'm thinking about building a scooter boat in my barn and need some different ideas. I've got an idea on how I'm going to build my tunnel, but need would like to see some different options on the actual hull on how thick to make it, how long, when does the bow start to rake up in relation to the length of the boat and other such things. If you have pics and tips, I'll be glad to see/hear them. This will be my first ever attempt at anything like this, so it should get interesting. I'll post pics of my progress when I get started. Thanks folks

Dook


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Sounds fun! If I had time I'd like to build the little flats boat found on the link!
http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=PH15


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Dargel John from this board built a scooter from plans. Do a search and see if you can turn something up.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

What material?

If you are going aluminum there is a great build thread over on Texas Flats. 

Look for Shoalcat's project.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

A guy name Joe Burke has built a couple out of aluminum. Now I'm showing how long I've been around this board.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

bboswell said:


> What material?
> 
> If you are going aluminum there is a great build thread over on Texas Flats.
> 
> Look for Shoalcat's project.


Was planning on wood and fiberglass. Nothing fancy, just functional, especially on my first go at it.


----------



## DargelJohn (May 26, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my scooter project. It was built from Glen L plans. I modified several features of the original design. I used matine plywood, Ratiata Pine, Fir and Fiberglass. If this something you would like to try, send me a PM. DJ



Dookie Ray said:


> Hey folks, I'm thinking about building a scooter boat in my barn and need some different ideas. I've got an idea on how I'm going to build my tunnel, but need would like to see some different options on the actual hull on how thick to make it, how long, when does the bow start to rake up in relation to the length of the boat and other such things. If you have pics and tips, I'll be glad to see/hear them. This will be my first ever attempt at anything like this, so it should get interesting. I'll post pics of my progress when I get started. Thanks folks
> 
> Dook


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I have the frame of one in my garage, you can have it if you want it. It was a design from Port O'Connor that they ran here for years, It is on its side, for around 10 yrs, now. No bottom, or top or transome, but the rest of frame, made of our fir I was told. Started several years ago froms plans,from some one who built them for years here in PortO'Connor.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That's sounds like a deal right there Dookie.


----------

